# TYPE II hard hats



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> When are type II hard hats required to be worn on an entire job site. TYPE I is listed for electrical and small objects falling on the top of the hat.
> Does OSHA acknowledge only TYPE II for new construction ???!
> Thanks.


OSHA requires head protection but I believe it is the employer who decides what is appropriate.
Type 2 can also be E rated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is the type II the one with the styrofoam inside and sometimes a chin strap?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Is the type II the one with the styrofoam inside and sometimes a chin strap?


Yes it is.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think I would get teary-eyed if I had to wear a chin strap. Thank god for small favors.

-John


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Big John said:


> I think I would get teary-eyed if I had to wear a chin strap.


I'd get pissy eyed if I even had to wear a hard hat all day. :no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Big John said:


> I think I would get teary-eyed if I had to wear a chin strap. Thank god for small favors.
> 
> -John


I thought they were only for working under slung loads. Heck, I don't know. I have an orange one someplace I got issued somewhere or another. I'm pretty sure it was for in a building with bridge cranes and jib cranes all over the place.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

i wear safety glasses all day everyday, but i cant stand a friggin hard hat!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> i wear safety glasses all day everyday, but i cant stand a friggin hard hat!


You say hard hat?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have worked for several GCs that required anyone on the jobsite to wear a hardhat. It is in your contract and there is a penalty for non-compliance after 2 written warnings. I wired a dialysis clinic last year where this was the case. Even the interior painters and the landscapers were required to wear bump hats as a minimum. I got used to it. I have a winter liner for cold weather that can be too warm even when it is just above zero. The job trailer was just off of the footprint of this job and the super kept a dozen extra hardhats for visitors. It was fun to watch him stop the various inspectors and make them put on a brain bucket before setting foot on the site.


----------

